# Hua Hin, Udon Thani & Chaing Mai Ex Pats



## V8Cerby (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi 

I'm coming to Thailand at Christmas for a month. Would like to meet up with expats in Hua Hin, Udon Thani or Chiang Mai to understand what it's like to live full time in Thailand.

Interested to know of any ex-pat gatherings/meeting places/events. Also keen to know how the current political climate in Thailand is effecting people on a day to day basis - or is it just pockets of unrest in Bangkok etc?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Most regional centres have at least one location-specific online forum and at least one expat group with regular or at least periodic events. I would be surprised if they don't all appear in a google search. While face to face is best it may be difficult to make visits coincide with scheduled events, and you can also pick up a lot of useful background just from reading widely in this and other online fora.

Yes, effects really just limited to small pockets in BKK and the deep south.


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

V8Cerby said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm coming to Thailand at Christmas for a month. Would like to meet up with expats in Hua Hin, Udon Thani or Chiang Mai to understand what it's like to live full time in Thailand.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am in Udon Thani (3 1/2 years so far). Would be willing to help you out fella, not a problem as I have lots of free time


----------



## V8Cerby (Jan 4, 2012)

OK many thanks for the offer, I'll probably be in Udon around 1st & 2nd week of Jan. What are you up to out there (not too busy I hope) and are you in the city or out in the sticks? How are you finding Thailand at present (my wife is paranoid about all the political unrest and believes gangs of criminals are controlling the streets all over the country.


----------



## V8Cerby (Jan 4, 2012)

Many thanks


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

V8Cerby said:


> OK many thanks for the offer, I'll probably be in Udon around 1st & 2nd week of Jan. What are you up to out there (not too busy I hope) and are you in the city or out in the sticks? How are you finding Thailand at present (my wife is paranoid about all the political unrest and believes gangs of criminals are controlling the streets all over the country.


I am just on the outskirts of the city, so getting in to Udon is real easy by Songthaew bus. I don't go out a great deal, certainly not as much as I should perhaps.

The political unrest, as far as I can make out, is pretty much focused on Bangkok. I am yet to see anything to the contrary in the neck of the woods. This seems to be they way it 'normally' happens - everything happens in BKK. If you stay in Bangkok, then I would imagine it could be easy to get caught up, so the answer is obvious - stay away from the capital.

The 3rd time I came to Thailand, there was a lot of unrest in the country and the advise the UK government were handing out was just to avoid Bangkok, and travel on elsewhere.


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

V8Cerby said:


> Many thanks


In the meantime - *have a look here*. A website I have put together over the last year. While informative, it also comes from a slightly different slant, i.e. my perception of my life here and what goes on in the city.


----------

